
Java IO: slowest readLine ever - tejasmanohar
http://blog.tsunanet.net/2010/12/java-io-slowest-readline-ever.html?m=1
======
towndrunk
A seven year old article about version 1.6... nice!

~~~
vasira
Good things always remains for long time !

